# How do I mine VOTE Coin and convert it to Bitcoin?(Guidance Help)



## bleepyy (Sep 13, 2019)

Much obliged for your helps, thank you.  I just checked like whattomine kinda website, and for my graphic card it suggests VOTE COIN, thats why I would like to give it a try. 

MSI GS65 Stealth , GTX 1070 Max-Q Design


----------



## bug (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't think mining on GPUs yields anything these days...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2019)

bug said:


> I don't think mining on GPUs yields anything these days...



Especially on coins that are like 3rd rate.


----------

